# Airpods son très faible avec android



## Kiffekiffe42 (6 Juin 2021)

J'ai des airpods qui fonctionnent nickel avec mon MacBook mais une fois jumelé à un téléphone Android le son devient très très faible !!! Qqn a déjà eu ce problème ?


----------

